# Are white tail lights illegal?



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

A cop in my town said no, and i've gotten 2 tickets since in other towns. The cop in my town still says there legal. Any one have the answer. My brake lights are still red.


----------



## 03MK4VR6 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (El Veh Dub u)*

as far as i know, just your bulbs need to be the right color.
but maybe different towns have different laws?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (El Veh Dub u)*

They are not legal and its explained in the link.
http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (Eric D)*

i don't claim to know the answer to your question, but for what it's worth, i ran FK all-white tails on my mk2 last summer and I never had any problems whatsoever. This was in Canada, btw...


----------



## VDub for Great Justice (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (mk2gtd)*

that link pretty much nails the nail on the head. that being said, a buddy of mine ran clear tails for a while and never got ticketed.


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_They are not legal and its explained in the link.
http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lbhskier37 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (El Veh Dub u)*

If they aren't illegal they should be. Along with aftermarket HIDs and foglamps that are constantly blinding me on the highway.


----------



## white-rabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (El Veh Dub u)*

I don't care if they are illegal or not,
They are just plain ugly and only belong on ***** hondas/nissan/toyotas.
Our 07 Mazda5 has them and they are stupid looking, probably one of the worst ideas the car industry has come up with lately.
Just my opinion though, not that it matters


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Are white tail lights illegal? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_They are not legal and its explained in the link.
http://fmvss108.tripod.com/taillamps_all_clear.htm


The way they set up the aftermarket lights on the Civic--- of course proves the point.
If they posted:








Technically many of the arguments goes out the window due to:








The rear bumper rear/side reflectors & markers.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

... and the OEM red LED's that are designed and oriented to meet the FMVSS 108 requirements.


----------

